# Quick ? Shoot or Not to shoot?



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

This was on private property.






Shoot or not?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

nope


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Depends on how many I had in the freezer. If it was the first one this year, he would be good and tender! If he would be #2 or 3 he would have a free pass. Judge what you will, but I hunt to feed my family!!!


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

I think i see a spot on his butt..


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'd like to have a pick up load of them.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Straight up NO, all day long. Just too young. If I wanted meat, I'd kill a doe due to the fact that there are just too many of them and not enough mature bucks.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Never know, Might be one of those antlered tranny does.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

It would do me more good in my freezer than it would running around in woods trying to grow big horns.I never understood "pass",a buck is a buck.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

May not have a chance to take many does. Depends on size of private property? Do all neighbors practice letting them grow?


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

I wouldn't


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hell no


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

kenton said:


> never know, might be one of those antlered tranny does.


 lol!


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

no way !!!! he might not ever grow he might get killed by a neighbor key word MIGHT he will DEFINATELY never grow or reproduce if you kill him now...............i cant imagine anyone beeing that hard up for a deer


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

jaster said:


> May not have a chance to take many does. Depends on size of private property? Do all neighbors practice letting them grow?


Property is not that big, but the neighbors really don't hunt.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Noper....


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I wouldn't shoot, but I guess I'm a little different than some. I haven't killed a deer in 2 years but hunt pretty hard. I have passed up dozens of bucks in that time, a couple I probably should have killed. I enjoy the pursuit of a mature buck and I don't spend the time, the money and freeze my butt off before daylight for some burger.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

It's up to you!! Nothing more nothing less as long as legal by state laws.

Asking others means absolutely nothing. Private land and your choice depending on what you want to do.

I hunt to eat them. Antlers on the wall are a bonus. Others hunt differently. Hunt how you want within the laws and have fun doing it. Plain and simple!!


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Pass but that's just me. He doesn't look legal enough for me to risk it.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Just wanted to know everyone's opinion. I'm new to hunting so all of it is exciting to me.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Even seeing one on camera is pretty dang exciting


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

If it is in Florida that deer isn't legal. That is not a 10" main beam. Just wait till doe weekend and shoot a doe.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

BANG!

I havent found a recipe yet that makes big antlers tender enough to eat. I'm more likely to let a 12pt pass than a spike. The bigger they are, the tougher the meat. Everyone always kills the good breading stock and lets spikes that "might" be good breeders go... Makes NO sense to me... Especially since you cant eat the horns....


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Still, if it's florida, that's not a legal buck, so he'd walk.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

NoMoSurf said:


> BANG!
> 
> I havent found a recipe yet that makes big antlers tender enough to eat. I'm more likely to let a 12pt pass than a spike. The bigger they are, the tougher the meat. Everyone always kills the good breading stock and lets spikes that "might" be good breeders go... Makes NO sense to me... Especially since you cant eat the horns....


Hell that deer is maybe a little over a year old. I deffinetly would take the 12pt over the spike. Give the spike a chance to grow. At a year old you don't know there potential. Granted I have shot spikes before because I can't shoot does with my rifle where I hunt. Now if Florida went to like 2 bucks per license and 3 does and if you wanted to shoot more does buy a tag. After about 4-5 years we probably would be seeing a lot more quality deer running around. Maybe a lot over 100". I would have no problem only shooting 2 bucks and filling my freezer up with does. I mean just look at the quality deer in Alabama now since they changed the regs.

Also make it a lot easier on the dog hunters to.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

sure said:


> Still, if it's florida, that's not a legal buck, so he'd walk.


I thought if a horn broke you were good to go?


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Nope sorry , not a legal buck. Let him grow


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

No way. If you shoot the small ones you will never see a big one.
Somebody was on here the other day saying how he has killed 3 bucks this year but had not seen a nice one all year. Duh.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Brandon_SPC said:


> Hell that deer is maybe a little over a year old. I deffinetly would take the 12pt over the spike. Give the spike a chance to grow. At a year old you don't know there potential. Granted I have shot spikes before because I can't shoot does with my rifle where I hunt. Now if Florida went to like 2 bucks per license and 3 does and if you wanted to shoot more does buy a tag. After about 4-5 years we probably would be seeing a lot more quality deer running around. Maybe a lot over 100". I would have no problem only shooting 2 bucks and filling my freezer up with does. I mean just look at the quality deer in Alabama now since they changed the regs.
> 
> Also make it a lot easier on the dog hunters to.


Give it a few more years with the new regs and more and more 100" and better bucks will start showing up...


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

The hunting in South Alabama has declined over the last 10 years. Too many does being killed. They're gonna have to restrict the doe killing or things are gonna get bad. Thank goodness Florida doesn't allow many does harvested. I would love to see a 2 buck per year rule and get rid of the 10" main beams so it was actually 3 on one side.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

If it was legal when I saw him he would be in trouble. Good eating right there.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> It's up to you!! Nothing more nothing less as long as legal by state laws.
> 
> Asking others means absolutely nothing. Private land and your choice depending on what you want to do.
> 
> I hunt to eat them. Antlers on the wall are a bonus. Others hunt differently. Hunt how you want within the laws and have fun doing it. Plain and simple!!


Well put ! If it's legal and you want some meat..... dead dear


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

NoMoSurf said:


> BANG!I havent found a recipe yet that makes big antlers tender enough to eat. Makes NO sense to me... Especially since you cant eat the horns....


psssst.... hey buddy
That's just crazy talk!...everyone knows that if you grind antlers up, put em in a salt shaker and sprinkle - on your food, in your coffee, on your capn' crunch etc, life just gets better!!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

NoMoSurf said:


> BANG!
> 
> I havent found a recipe yet that makes big antlers tender enough to eat. I'm more likely to let a 12pt pass than a spike. The bigger they are, the tougher the meat. Everyone always kills the good breading stock and lets spikes that "might" be good breeders go... Makes NO sense to me... Especially since you cant eat the horns....



THIS..........Why is it so desirable to shoot a deer over "100" inches?Really!This is FORIDA!!! If that's what u want,go buy u one,garrenteed ,more antler restrictions and over regulation is BS!I spend tons of money and spent a life time hunting BW.Ya'll horn hunters need to go where they gotem like that,IT's NOT BW !!!TOTAL BS!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSA (Oct 23, 2008)

:boxing::boxing::boxing:


706Z said:


> THIS..........Why is it so desirable to shoot a deer over "100" inches?Really!This is FORIDA!!! If that's what u want,go buy u one,garrenteed ,more antler restrictions and over regulation is BS!I spend tons of money and spent a life time hunting BW.Ya'll horn hunters need to go where they gotem like that,IT's NOT BW !!!TOTAL BS!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:boxing:


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

If it make you happy kill it.If you are just starting to hunt I don't see why you wouldnt dont know about the other on here but I was proud as crap of the frist buck I brought home 5inch spike with a xbow.It took me awhile to get over what everybody around me was doing and now I enjoy hunting more then ever I might kill a legal buck or let a 8 pointer walk I just never know till it standing in front of me now. Hunt for your self it will save you alot of gray hair.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm glad to see some people on here with some sense saying no way should that deer be shot. To the others what do you get out of shooting that deer? A 1.5 year old spike is one of the most care free animals in the woods, not weary and tough to kill like an older buck. I want to HUNT a deer not blast whatever happens to walk in front of me. And please save the "meat in the freezer" crap for someone else.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

706Z said:


> THIS..........Why is it so desirable to shoot a deer over "100" inches?Really!This is FORIDA!!! If that's what u want,go buy u one,garrenteed ,more antler restrictions and over regulation is BS!I spend tons of money and spent a life time hunting BW.Ya'll horn hunters need to go where they gotem like that,IT's NOT BW !!!TOTAL BS!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Must be referring to what I said. Yes this is Florida and Florida does have the potential the grow nice deer. You must mean antlers to because deer don't grow horns. But I am not a "horn" hunter. If you think about how opening up does and restricting bucks *or* Just open up doe weekends to WMA. Don't even restrict the amount of bucks you can harvest. I do agree with the whole restrictions though. If we were allowed to shoot does (not the 100 permits). 1.) You could fill your freezer because "You can't eat horn" I mean we all use that statement when we shoot a dinky buck. 2.) If you fill your freezer with more does the hunters probably would be inclined to pass up the small bucks. 3.) Could actually take kids and either your wife/girlfriend hunting with you and maybe they could actually shoot something compared to waiting on the legal buck to walk by. 4.) The calls, scents, and rattling might start to work. 4.) Rut would be stronger because a buck probably has to search a little farther for a hot doe. There are a lot of benefits. We *don't "need"* to kill a deer. Saying none of us are hard pressed to have to put meat on the freezer. We *just "want"* to pull the trigger on a deer. I wasn't trying to make it sound like Florida should be manage like Iowa etc but I know for a fact we have all complained on here about the does and not being able to see nice bucks. You will never see nice bucks unless we pass the little ones.


Arn't you a dog hunter to? Would you rather see an 8pt run out in front of the dogs or a dinky spike? Also wouldn't you like to shoot a doe or to in front of the dogs? I mean that is a lot of time and effort into running deer to hoping that a legal deer would run by. Wouldn't you like for a kid to actually have the opportunity to shoot a deer without spending all the time in the woods like we do. Because we all know kids get bored fast!!!

But as this makes way to much since!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

706Z said:


> THIS..........Why is it so desirable to shoot a deer over "100" inches?Really!This is FORIDA!!! If that's what u want,go buy u one,garrenteed ,more antler restrictions and over regulation is BS!I spend tons of money and spent a life time hunting BW.Ya'll horn hunters need to go where they gotem like that,IT's NOT BW !!!TOTAL BS!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That statememt is what the problem with Blackwater and Florida is. Florida needs to go to a 3 buck deal like Alabama. It hasn't been that long since Alabama implemented it and it's already starting to show huge progress in the quality of bucks killed. Saying to go "buy a deer cause this is Florida" is probably the most ignorant things that's ever come out of your mouth and that's an impressive feat. You kill all the small deer and you won't have big deer. I've killed tons of mature bucks and killed young deer and hamburger is hamburger. I don't buy into that old deer taste like shit, the majority of the time you couldn't tell the difference in the 2.


----------



## DocHarkins127 (Nov 28, 2012)

I can see both sides of this argument. I didn't shoot my first buck til last year (my first racked deer) and it was a small 4 point (could've been bigger but had a broke tine on one side). But this year, I'm making myself pass on smaller bucks solely for management purposes. Not just for big horns but for the overall health of the deer herd. My point is, if you're a new hunter, killing a spike is an accomplishment and gives you encouragement and that fire in your belly for hunting. But a more experienced hunter understands that in order to get better quality bucks, you have to let the little guys walk...and I agree with the prior statement about killing does. Florida's doe days are not helping produce better deer. Less does means the bucks actually have to come out and look for them...that's just my opinion though


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I think the strict regulations on does is the only thing saving Florida's deer hunting. If people were allowed to shoot does all the time it would get ugly with the mentality a lot of deer hunters have around here.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

jstblsd said:


> Just wanted to know everyone's opinion. I'm new to hunting so all of it is exciting to me.


 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Generally speaking, (and this also applied to me) hunters new to the sport are less discriminate about what they shoot, whereas seasoned hunters often evolve to a point where they let many nice deer walk in their efforts to harvest the Ultimate Wall Hanger.
At the end of the day, to each his own.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Splittine said:


> That statememt is what the problem with Blackwater and Florida is. Florida needs to go to a 3 buck deal like Alabama. It hasn't been that long since Alabama implemented it and it's already starting to show huge progress in the quality of bucks killed. Saying to go "buy a deer cause this is Florida" is probably the most ignorant things that's ever come out of your mouth and that's an impressive feat. You kill all the small deer and you won't have big deer. I've killed tons of mature bucks and killed young deer and hamburger is hamburger. I don't buy into that old deer taste like shit, the majority of the time you couldn't tell the difference in the 2.


Its statements like yours,spewing s$%t like "florida needs to go to the 3 buck rule" that will bring more over regulation!Go back to your club and grow horns so u can shoot em.As a matter of fact,go back to Alabama and keep shootin doe's!Time will tell how that's gonna work!I promise u most people,99.9% of folks hunting in Florida,BW ,Will never see a buck over a 100 inches in there whole life!As far as my statement of 'go buy one",that is exactly what u do when u buy out of state lic.,join a club, plant ,feed,for several seasons "while u watch them grow" big enough for what ever reason.I suggest u spend the money and buy one!Just like fishin,over regulate to death!:whistling::thumbdown:


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

The question was from someone new to hunting. This is definitely not a legal deer at any time of the season including antlerless if on private in Florida. Doesn't matter how we feel about antler size and the taste of old deer vs a young deer. Our answer as seasoned hunters should be based on weather or not it is a legal buck or not. If it was a legal deer it would definitely be 100% his call if he wants to shoot it. Don't want to point him in the wrong direction from the start.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Splittine said:


> That statememt is what the problem with Blackwater and Florida is. Florida needs to go to a 3 buck deal like Alabama. It hasn't been that long since Alabama implemented it and it's already starting to show huge progress in the quality of bucks killed. Saying to go "buy a deer cause this is Florida" is probably the most ignorant things that's ever come out of your mouth and that's an impressive feat. You kill all the small deer and you won't have big deer. I've killed tons of mature bucks and killed young deer and hamburger is hamburger. I don't buy into that old deer taste like shit, the majority of the time you couldn't tell the difference in the 2.


Its statements like yours,spewing s$%t like "florida needs to go to the 3 buck rule" that will bring more over regulation!Go back to your club and grow horns so u can shoot em.As a matter of fact,go back to Alabama and keep shootin doe's!Time will tell how that's gonna work!I promise u most people,99.9% of folks hunting in Florida,BW ,Will never see a buck over a 100 inches in there whole life!As far as my statement of 'go buy one",that is exactly what u do when u buy out of state lic.,join a club, plant ,feed,for several seasons "while u watch them grow" big enough for what ever reason.I suggest u spend the money and buy one!Just like fishin,over regulate to death!:whistling::thumbdown:


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

706Z said:


> Its statements like yours,spewing s$%t like "florida needs to go to the 3 buck rule" that will bring more over regulation!Go back to your club and grow horns so u can shoot em.As a matter of fact,go back to Alabama and keep shootin doe's!Time will tell how that's gonna work!I promise u most people,99.9% of folks hunting in Florida,BW ,Will never see a buck over a 100 inches in there whole life!As far as my statement of 'go buy one",that is exactly what u do when u buy out of state lic.,join a club, plant ,feed,for several seasons "while u watch them grow" big enough for what ever reason.I suggest u spend the money and buy one!Just like fishin,over regulate to death!:whistling::thumbdown:


 I think you are over looking the point. Also the statements that you are making is showing how selfish a person can be. Wouldn't you like to promote hunting to future generations? Shooting dinky bucks doesn't help. Ever taken a kid hunting?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Shoot the deer if you wish to clean it. You are not gonna hurt the deer population. It is your decision if anyone says anything they can buy your private land and shoot whatever they wish. Tell um all to F-off and drop steel.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

gastonfish said:


> The question was from someone new to hunting. This is definitely not a legal deer at any time of the season including antlerless if on private in Florida. Doesn't matter how we feel about antler size and the taste of old deer vs a young deer. Our answer as seasoned hunters should be based on weather or not it is a legal buck or not. If it was a legal deer it would definitely be 100% his call if he wants to shoot it. Don't want to point him in the wrong direction from the start.


Wrong!That deer is legal if taken by someone 15 years old or younger,lets get it right!The "Problem" with Blackwater is the state allows 1800 quota's,which can all bring a guest=3600 guns!!!I personally remember when only 600 were given out.Hell,if a deer farts,somebody's gonna smell it!Blackwater hasn't gotten bigger,Its actually smaller!That's the "PROBLEM"!!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

706Z said:


> Wrong!That deer is legal if taken by someone 15 years old or younger,lets get it right!The "Problem" with Blackwater is the state allows 1800 quota's,which can all bring a guest=3200 guns!!!I personally remember when only 600 were given out.Hell,if a deer farts,somebody's gonna smell it!Blackwater hasn't gotten bigger,Its actually smaller!That's the "PROBLEM"!!


No were near the problem because if it was we still wouldn't be killing deer BW is 191,651 acres. Divide that by 1800 which leave each hunter with 106.47 acres. Which is a lot of area for one hunter.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

706Z said:


> Its statements like yours,spewing s$%t like "florida needs to go to the 3 buck rule" that will bring more over regulation!Go back to your club and grow horns so u can shoot em.As a matter of fact,go back to Alabama and keep shootin doe's!Time will tell how that's gonna work!I promise u most people,99.9% of folks hunting in Florida,BW ,Will never see a buck over a 100 inches in there whole life!As far as my statement of 'go buy one",that is exactly what u do when u buy out of state lic.,join a club, plant ,feed,for several seasons "while u watch them grow" big enough for what ever reason.I suggest u spend the money and buy one!Just like fishin,over regulate to death!:whistling::thumbdown:



First off I never said Alabama has the doe situation figured out. They need to limit does. 

Second I'd put my paycheck on the 99.9% of FL hunters never seeing a 100"+ deer. 

Last of all, you pay to hunt BW, you have your time, gas, license, etc etc etc so you pay to play as well. Have fun with this one, you have never stated any logic or common sense in any hunting or football thread.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

IMO they are doing the right thing with the new regs, it will just take 3-4 yrs to really see the results...


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

706Z said:


> Wrong!That deer is legal if taken by someone 15 years old or younger,lets get it right!The "Problem" with Blackwater is the state allows 1800 quota's,which can all bring a guest=3600 guns!!!I personally remember when only 600 were given out.Hell,if a deer farts,somebody's gonna smell it!Blackwater hasn't gotten bigger,Its actually smaller!That's the "PROBLEM"!!


 You are correct but the person asking the question is not 15 or under (I am pretty sure) so your point don't apply to this thread. If this was an adult asking if they should let a child under 15 shoot the deer I am sure most would say go for it.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

If it's legal, let the air out. Totally your choice.

I'd pass but I've killed enough antlered bucks. And 1 antlered doe.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Gosh I just love hunting season. So excited for this spring cobia run. Its gonna be a good time

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

lettheairout said:


> Gosh I just love hunting season. So excited for this spring cobia run. Its gonna be a good time
> 
> somewhere in a tree


 You know it is going to be the same way :thumbsup:


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Brandon_SPC said:


> Hell that deer is maybe a little over a year old. I deffinetly would take the 12pt over the spike. Give the spike a chance to grow. At a year old you don't know there potential. Granted I have shot spikes before because I can't shoot does with my rifle where I hunt. Now if Florida went to like 2 bucks per license and 3 does and if you wanted to shoot more does buy a tag. After about 4-5 years we probably would be seeing a lot more quality deer running around. Maybe a lot over 100". I would have no problem only shooting 2 bucks and filling my freezer up with does. I mean just look at the quality deer in Alabama now since they changed the regs.
> 
> Also make it a lot easier on the dog hunters to.


I'm not trying to be a smart a** but I keep hearing people talk about how much good the new regs in bama are doing. A lot of people do not abide by them and they are very poorly enforced. All you have to do is print however many copies you want and your good. The only way to get caught is if a game warden finds you with a buck you haven't written down. I have hunted bama my whole life and as far as I can see it hasn't made any difference. There's always been good deer in bama I've seen many good ones killed way before the regs were changed.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Buckchaser said:


> I'm not trying to be a smart a** but I keep hearing people talk about how much good the new regs in bama are doing. A lot of people do not abide by them and they are very poorly enforced. All you have to do is print however many copies you want and your good. The only way to get caught is if a game warden finds you with a buck you haven't written down. I have hunted bama my whole life and as far as I can see it hasn't made any difference. There's always been good deer in bama I've seen many good ones killed way before the regs were changed.


 No it is okay. Online is hard to know how someone means something. I think it should be a tag system like other states and you CAN'T print more online you have to go buy another tag. That reason you state is probably why the doe population has drop a lot in Bama. I honestly could see a lot of people doing that. I might be different. If I fill my freezer before season is up I will either stop hunting or hunt something else or try to wait for a big buck. Like last year after I filled my freezer with the 5pt and 6pt I killed at BW. I hunted a few weekends after that saw 2 legal spikes but why should I shoot them? I just let them walk. Was waiting on big boy and still waiting on big boy.


----------

